# 6dp5dt - some bleeding



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi ladies. I am looking for some advice. I am 6dp5dt - with one apparently top graded blast on board. Today I had some red blood when I went to the loo. It wasn't brown so I don't think it was implantation bleeding and surely at 6 days past a 5 day transfer it's too late for implantation? I also have AF type cramps. My OTD is not until another 4 days. So scared it's all over for me.


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I know lots of people have looked at this thread today but noone has posted so I guess this has not happened to anyone else :-( 

Well, I have had no more bleeding today but feel like AF will start at any moment -guess all I can do is hope and pray that I get to Wednesday. Xx


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Pebble1,   I hope you're feeling better pet.  What you have described has never happened to me, but I've never had a blast transferred.  Maybe there'll be someone here who can give you some advice.

It's a good sign that the bleeding has stopped hun and it's really not unknown to have some light bleeeding in early pregnancy.  I guess you'll just have to hold tight and see what Wed brings  .  Although I've never had a blast transferred, I have been on the 2ww numerous times with tx and I know exactly how anxious and upset you probably feel, but, if you can, try to  clutch on to some positivity and send that wee blastgood vibes  

I hope that it works out for you love XX


----------



## fflower (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Pebble
sorry you didn't get a reply straight away. I think you should try and stay positive, embyos usually implant between between 7 and 11 days from fertilisation so it could be an implantation bleed. Has there been any more bleeding since you posted?
best wishes,
fflower x


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you both so much for replying - it really helped to hear from you. I have had no more bleeding since yesterday morning although still have the AF dull ache pains. Also feeling very sick but prob because I cried so much yesterday. All I can do is wait and see. Wednesday can't come soon enough. Thank you again x


----------



## beckybooandjl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi pebble i am having a bit of the same as you i started with a brown discharge now has turned to pinky brown I am due to do my test tomorrow. Its awful as i really dont know what to think or do with myself just want tomorrow to hurry up. I really hope everything goes ok for you try to stay positive although i know its hard to do. sending you loads of luck xx


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Beckybooandjl - wishing you all the very best as you test this morning. Let us know. Really hoping it's good news for you xxx


----------



## beckybooandjl (Jun 9, 2012)

hey me again tested this morning used a clearblue and got a positive with 1-2 weeks but on the test the clinic gave me got a very very faint positive but i am still bleeding. Nothing is ever straight forward got to phone clinic at 1.30 will see what they say. 

Hope your ok pebble?


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Beckybooandjl -wow that's amazing! Did you manage to speak to your clinic? 

I am okay - counting down the hours until I can test in the morning. Had more brown blood today so not holding out much hope but you just never know!


----------



## fflower (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope it works out Becky- you must be desperate for a straight answer!    its a definite BFP.


Pebble- fingers crossed for you- stay positive, there are lots of miracle babies out there! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I tested this morning and it's a BFN for us. Both just devastated. It's our 5th cycle of treatment. When will it be our time? X


----------



## fflower (Mar 2, 2010)

Awww, Pebble, so sorry. Its the worst feeling in the world.
Do you have any more funded cycles available?
 be kind to yourself.
fflower x


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks fflower. We have one more funded cycle so gonna take a few months and when we feel ready, give it another go x


----------



## fflower (Mar 2, 2010)

good for you Pebble, I'm sure you need a break from it all. There's always lots you can do in between times to get super-healthy and maximize your chances. We have to self-fund so this is definitely our last attempt, did everything this time, acupuncture, supplements, the Fertility Diet, you name it!


----------



## beckybooandjl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi pebble it didnt work out for me and my DP this time it ending in a biochemical i hope your well. keep your chin it will happen for us

xx


----------



## fflower (Mar 2, 2010)

so sorry Becky.
fflower x


----------

